# B1550 HST transmission breather



## ptrott (Sep 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to find the breather for the transmission? They are not fitted with a filter so every time you operate the hydraulics you suck in dirty dusty air, so I want to fit a filter of some sort to stop this.
I have looked on the top of the trans case but can't see it.

Cheers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure about the B1550 but the breather was under the tractor seat on the left side as you sit on it on my L245. This was a favorite place for mud daubbers to build nests that clogged up the breather and wreaked havoc.


----------



## ptrott (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, Illl take the seat off & see if I can find it.

Cheers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You really can't see it very well but the vent tube is behind the orange ball on the lever on top of the trans. cover.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=99996">


----------

